# long term rentals



## kez40 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi I am starting a new job in Javea town June 1st and looking for a private landlord for myself cheap as possible with low fees and deposits please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kez40 said:


> Hi I am starting a new job in Javea town June 1st and looking for a private landlord for myself cheap as possible with low fees and deposits please?


:welcome:


If you're looking for a private rental, the best thing to do is just wander around looking for Se Alquila signs & phoning. That's how I found mine. 

Or take a look at the rental section on our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html. There are links to rental sites. My daughter found her apartment in Thiviers (edge of the old town) on one of them.

Expect to pay at least one month deposit - although two months is more likely for a furnished place.


----------



## kez40 (Apr 30, 2016)

thank you very much


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Just make sure that any contract you sign is 12 months and not some dodgy 11 month one which renders it a holiday let and means they can throw you out at the end easily. With a 12 month it becomes a permanent let and you are safe to assume you can stay as long as you pay the rent!


----------



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

How did you get on? I'd appreciate ideas of how busy the market is at present. We are moving in Sept and Javea was top of our list, but now considering the Canaries due to year round weather. It'd be nice to compare costs for long term rentals


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Just make sure that any contract you sign is 12 months and not some dodgy 11 month one which renders it a holiday let and means they can throw you out at the end easily. With a 12 month it becomes a permanent let and you are safe to assume you can stay as long as you pay the rent!


A long term contract can have any initial term now (even as short as 3 months!) - as long as it doesn't state that it's a holiday let on the contract.

Once that initial term is up, it rolls over to 3 years.

Even if a contract stated that it was a holiday let, if it's your home & was tested in court, it would almost certainly be deemed 'unsuitable' & long term contract law would apply.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> A long term contract can have any initial term now (even as short as 3 months!) - as long as it doesn't state that it's a holiday let on the contract.
> 
> Once that initial term is up, it rolls over to 3 years.
> 
> Even if a contract stated that it was a holiday let, if it's your home & was tested in court, it would almost certainly be deemed 'unsuitable' & long term contract law would apply.


I have heard this before, although it's better to have it right from the start I guess. What happens after the 3 year period? I presume rights continue?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> I have heard this before, although it's better to have it right from the start I guess. What happens after the 3 year period? I presume rights continue?


oh yes - I totally agree that it's best to get it straight right from the beginning!

At the end of the three years, you re-negotiate & start again with a new contract. 

Rights end at the end of the three years.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> A long term contract can have any initial term now (even as short as 3 months!) - as long as it doesn't state that it's a holiday let on the contract.
> 
> Once that initial term is up, it rolls over to 3 years.
> 
> Even if a contract stated that it was a holiday let, if it's your home & was tested in court, it would almost certainly be deemed 'unsuitable' & long term contract law would apply.


I thought they had to be a minimum of 6 months now?? 

Can you let me have links again please as I need to get this right.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I thought they had to be a minimum of 6 months now??
> 
> Can you let me have links again please as I need to get this right.


There is nothing in the LAU which states what the minimum has to be. I just gave 3 months as an example - it can be whatever the two parties agree as an initial term.


Article 9 of the LAU is the relevant bit Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos. T?TULO II.?De los arrendamientos de vivienda.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> There is nothing in the LAU which states what the minimum has to be. I just gave 3 months as an example - it can be whatever the two parties agree as an initial term.
> 
> 
> Article 9 of the LAU is the relevant bit Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos. T?TULO II.?De los arrendamientos de vivienda.


Thanks, I was remembering article 11 which states that you can not cancel the lease until 6 months have elapsed. 

Doesn't this, in effect, mean the contract is at least 6 months long (unless otherwise stipulated - and I guess that's the key issue. It should stipulate a duration)?


----------



## kez40 (Apr 30, 2016)

I will thanks


----------

